# 1936 shelby model 20



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2015)

This one is badged as fox howletts bicycle Richmond Virginia. Still awaiting deep fenders for it but thought I would throw it together and take it for a little ride. Nice and smooth but the fenders will finish it off. Rob.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 9, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Still awaiting deep fenders for it ..... Nice and smooth but the fenders will finish it off. Rob.





*Hey to rollfaster ... am enjoying your machine ... 

Am diggin' the raw-simplicity i see - sans fenders.*

Thanks for the fotos.


......... patric


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2015)

I appreicate the kind words brother patric.


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 9, 2015)

Rob,

Nice to see another Shelby back on the road.
Got one of mine back on the road this weekend.
Since I probably will repaint the other two, decided to leave this one original.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2015)

I love it tim. I think it looks great as it is. Although I like these bikes in any state, it to me screams rustic. Great job. Rob.


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 9, 2015)

OMG both rides are sooooooooooooooooooooo sweet.


----------



## Barto (Aug 22, 2015)

Great rides, love the rustic look, really cool from the ends.

Bart


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2015)

looks so awesome!!! this is my favorite Shelby frame


----------

